# '40 Ford Standard Coup



## Diecaster62 (May 14, 2017)

So after building three simple Snap-Tite kits I just picked this up for my next build. Wish me luck! :smile2:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Keep the glue on the seams! :thumbsup:


----------



## Diecaster62 (May 14, 2017)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Keep the glue on the seams! :thumbsup:


Thanks for the advice! I will try my best. :smile2:

Along with getting some primer and "icy blue" body spray paint I also picked up a Testors flat enamel finishing set with:
1 hobby knife
1 tube of cement
1 clear parts cement
1 tray
3 brushes
3 glueing tips
5 sand films

I can now start on step one. Assembling and painting the engine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You may want to consider upgrading to a better quality brush set (now) next of O OO OOO sizes. They are cheapest at Wal Mart, but if you use a coupon at Hobby Lobby or such, the price gap closes to be almost the same.

The ones they put in their kits are just to big for fine details. :cheers2:


----------



## Diecaster62 (May 14, 2017)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> You may want to consider upgrading to a better quality brush set (now) next of O OO OOO sizes. They are cheapest at Wal Mart, but if you use a coupon at Hobby Lobby or such, the price gap closes to be almost the same.
> 
> The ones they put in their kits are just to big for fine details. :cheers2:


Yes indeed. I used to have a set of nice very fine sable brushes that I used for my Hot Wheels customs but they got lost in my last move. 
I plan on getting another set soon but for now these Testors brushes will get me started on larger parts.

Walmart in Canada sucks for modeling supplies so I shop at either my LHS or Michaels.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

it's a nice kit. i'm sure you'll have fun building it

i don't use tube glue any more. i get the liquid cement (tamiya or revell)


----------



## Diecaster62 (May 14, 2017)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> it's a nice kit. i'm sure you'll have fun building it
> 
> i don't use tube glue any more. i get the liquid cement (tamiya or revell)


I will be picking up some tamiya liquid cement this week :thumbsup:


----------

